# Copyright at the bottom of the page (aka nitpicking)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, I'm looking at the bottom of the page, and notice the copyrights....



> Copyright ©2000 - 2012, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> All content Copyright 2001 - 2012 DBSTalk.Com
> Copyright ©2004 - 2010 DBSTalk.com - All Rights Reserved. No information may be posted elsewhere without written permission.


Uh.... ok.... we know that the forum software is copyrighted by Jelsoft. But the contest.... it is through 2010 or 2012? Me thinks is to whatever the variable is to display the current year.

Yeah, I can hear Chris groaning now.....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

How do I enter this contest?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> How do I enter this contest?


I hear the prize is a night out with Lindsay Lohan, so I'm not entering.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Fixed


----------

